# how to bid metal stud projects



## Wensdy (Jul 18, 2006)

does anyone have a spreadsheet example on what needs to be bid for metal studs? 
I am starting out doing metal stud framing with drywall. looking for a start up spreadsheet.
thanks.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Should be easy enough to create one once you have created a materials list.

I like to track, R channel and cold roll in linear feet and studs in pieces according to different lengths and gauges. Everyone does it a little differently so it would benefit you to make your own; your way.


----------

